# Free Games Thread



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 24, 2014)

_*!Sorry for any Errors!*_

I'm making this thread to show people what games you can currently get for free that you would usually pay for. This will be updated often.
--PC--
---Steam---
https://gamesrepublic.com/game/strategy,anomaly-warzone-earth-mobile-campaign,68.html Anomaly Warzone Earth Mobile Campaign (and Anomaly Warzone Earth when registering

https://www.indiegala.com/store Bloop

http://www.dlh.net/de/profile Many Games

http://woobox.com/skdrgz Grimoire: Manastorm

http://woobox.com/mrvsyz Fearless Fantasy

---Origin---
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/theme-hospital-origin/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition Theme Hospital 

---DRM-Free---
http://www.epicbundle.com/article/games-for-free-the-elder-scrolls-daggerfall-arena The Elder Scrolls Chapter 1 & 2 (Emulator required)

https://3drealms.com/accounts/signup/7 Classic Games (sign up)

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_gamesMany DOS games (Emulator required)

--Xbox Live--
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/games-with-gold Many Games


--PSN--
http://www.playstation.com/en-us/explore/playstation-plus/ Many Games
http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-Among-Us-Episode-Digital/dp/B00GGU6I90/ Wolf Among US Episode 1

Last Updated 6/26/2015


----------



## Farobi (Jul 25, 2014)

This thread is a great idea. Was planning on making one myself, but lazy.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 26, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This thread is a great idea. Was planning on making one myself, but lazy.


Yeah, i want people to know the great offers out there.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

Wouldn't it be better if people were allowed to show off games they like that are for free? I mean, the thread would just stop if you weren't around, wouldn't it? Also, you should really add Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Wouldn't it be better if people were allowed to show off games they like that are for free? I mean, the thread would just stop if you weren't around, wouldn't it? Also, you should really add Team Fortress 2.



This is for Free Games that are usually forcing you to pay money for them but for a limited time they are free.
Not for F2P games...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2014)

Taycat said:


> This is for Free Games that are usually forcing you to pay money for them but for a limited time they are free.
> Not for F2P games...



Well, that would make permitting suggestions by other users even more helpful.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 31, 2014)

updated bump...


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 5, 2014)

Wing Commander 3 on Origin free until September 2nd - https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/on-the-house
Frozen Hearth Steam key giveaway by Indie Gala, valid until keys run out- https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways
Space Hack, free for 24 hours. http://store.steampowered.com/app/315260
The Expendabros, free to download until December 31st 2014. http://store.steampowered.com/app/312990/


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Aug 16, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Wing Commander 3 on Origin free until September 2nd - https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/free-games/on-the-house
> Frozen Hearth Steam key giveaway by Indie Gala, valid until keys run out- https://www.indiegala.com/giveaways
> Space Hack, free for 24 hours. http://store.steampowered.com/app/315260
> The Expendabros, free to download until December 31st 2014. http://store.steampowered.com/app/312990/


Thanks

Also update bump


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2014)

NARCISSU 1st & 2nd

they're on steam. 

go play

so awesome


----------



## NyaaChan (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got a list on my bookmarks for Desura and Steam Free games 
http://www.desura.com/groups/bundeals/forum/thread/all-free-games-on-desura-courtesy-of-agtv

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573

enjoy it


----------



## Farobi (Aug 20, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> I've got a list on my bookmarks for Desura and Steam Free games
> http://www.desura.com/groups/bundeals/forum/thread/all-free-games-on-desura-courtesy-of-agtv
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573
> ...


you are awsum !

- - - Post Merge - - -



NyaaChan said:


> I've got a list on my bookmarks for Desura and Steam Free games
> http://www.desura.com/groups/bundeals/forum/thread/all-free-games-on-desura-courtesy-of-agtv
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573
> ...


you are awsum !

- - - Post Merge - - -

also narcissu seems pretty sweet too jun  gonna download that as well.


----------



## NyaaChan (Aug 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> you are awsum !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 

No problem, they have been collecting dust for too long on my bookmarks. Glad to help someone

PC Gamer was also giving free games not to long ago

Have Narcissu for a while but I haven't tried it yet, I might try it after I settle down.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 3, 2014)

Bump because free games don't make me spend my TBT Bells


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 18, 2014)

Bejeweled 3 is currently free on Origins.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 4, 2014)

Vote in the Golden Joysticks Awards to get a free Steam key for XCom:Enemy Unknown(While stocks last) - you won't be able to redeem it until 23rd of October! http://www.computerandvideogames.co...ceive-xcom-free-courtesy-of-green-man-gaming/

Green Man Gaming "Welcome Pack", available for new users and those who prepurchase select titles. Includes "Gun Monkeys", "Nosgoth: Veteran Pack", "Kung Fu Strike: The Warriors Rise & Master Level DLC", and "Onlive Games Bundle 7 Day Free Trial". http://www.greenmangaming.com/gmg-welcome-pack/


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2014)

Rogue's Soul 2 is amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

Narcissu 1/2 is awesome. Man I cried my eyes out playing them.

Shame they only released 3rd on PSP in like Japan lol

Well TF2 and that other visual novel on steam is good too, can't remember the name but if you search for anime tags it should pop up.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 7, 2014)

dota 2 is nice game for casual gaming


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

lol xD

well Rising Angels: Reborn was that other vn game. Gonna try it when I have more time.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 7, 2014)

*Indiegala is giving away 200,000 Steam Keys for Ionball 2: Ionstorm for free, while keys last. 

199,680ish keys left as of this post.*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

^i love your siggy. i mean really bae sounds so ugly.

to be on topic there is also some free tactics/anime game too on steam. should pop up on anime tags as well


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for that Adol!

Also starting today, Dragon Age Origin is part of the On the House program EA's Origin is running until the 14th. It's a fun game, supposedly just base game. It'll definitely last you a long while.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 12, 2014)

Bundlestars is giving away 500,000 keys for Crash Time 2. Should also have another free game next week, and this giveaway should end when the new one starts or if they run out of keys.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

A website called Gamesplanet had a pricing error....and keys for Deadrising 3 were given out for free for about 4 hours! This has since been fixed, but they stated that they weren't going to do anything about the keys that were obtained this way (IE: not going to revoke them). So if you happened to have gotten one: YOU LUCKY *****! XD


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 13, 2014)

Just a head's up!

*Payday: The Heist will be free on Thursday.*

"Tell your friends and family that they can download PAYDAY: The Heist for free on Thursday morning of October 16th at 10AM Pacific. We'll give out clear instructions on how to download it come Thursday."

Source link.


This free Steam key will be available for 24 hours. Even if you're not interested in going backward in a series, with Payday 2 out and all, it comes with cards. Could always just farm those and sell them. For free.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/24240/

PAYDAY THE HEIST IS FREE NOW. GOGOGO


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 17, 2014)

Wasteland 1 - The Original Classic, free Steam Key!

Go here and follow the instructions below: 



Spoiler



(X) Accept terms. 
(X) Accept terms. 
EMAIL @ DOMAIN.COM [X] (Any domain, for example: gmail.com) 
PASSWORD (With at least 1 number) 
PASSWORD (Retype password) 
USERNAME (Push the next button 회원가입 button and confirm popup) 

Push Orange Button. 

Then go here

White applet button on list entry. Confirm popup. Copy/paste Steam key.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 17, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Wasteland 1 - The Original Classic, free Steam Key!
> 
> Go here and follow the instructions below:
> 
> ...




I feel like I did this wrong every time. I went to the order_list2 link and it just kept telling me, in poorly translated Korean, "2014-05-31 You can check the previous 'old order' tab order." And there was a "Cancel Request" button.

But no serial key button.

Are they all out of keys? Can anyone who's tried to get it more recently confirm that? o: I asked in another thread on another forum but no reply.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 17, 2014)

You click the small white button, and a popup will appear, it should display the steam key after that.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 17, 2014)

There should only be the one button?

I thought there were supposed to be two on the page. Someone said it was supposed to look like this, but that's not the screen I get. I just get this.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 17, 2014)

When signing up, did you click the white buttons (Validate) next to your email and username?


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes I did. Both times now, lol.

I thought I messed up the first one by hitting the 'cancel' button, before it was translated on Chrome, but neither of them have done anything.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 19, 2014)

New giveaway on Bundlestars. 500,000 Steam keys for Afterfall Insanity. The giveaway should be running until round about the 22nd I believe.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

What about indie games like Yume Nikki, .flow, Misao, Mad Father, The Witch's House, etc??
oooh PGWF is good too

but who remembers the amazing lag steam had last christmas whne LFD2 was free


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 19, 2014)

atonnoudjement said:


> but who remembers the amazing lag steam had last christmas whne LFD2 was free



The lag is usually very similar to that for the first few days of pretty much every summer and Christmas sale lol, at least pre-Christmas 2013 which wasn't quite as bad as it has been.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a bump for good measure. Also, a free Steam key for Thomas Was Alone for one lucky person. IA54B-9PX7P-TJHPZ


----------



## Farobi (Nov 7, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Here's a bump for good measure. Also, a free Steam key for Thomas Was Alone for one lucky person. IA54B-9PX7P-TJHPZ



The reviews were positive and the game looks like the Impossible game for the iPhone which I absolutely enjoyed. Surprised no one got the code yet, thank you!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Humble Bundle is giving away Metro 2033 for the next 23~ hours.

For anyone who didn't already get it out of a bundle or on sale. c:


----------



## Coach (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Humble Bundle is giving away Metro 2033 for the next 23~ hours.
> 
> For anyone who didn't already get it out of a bundle or on sale. c:



Thank you for this!  I'll be on the lookout for some free games to share on here. <.<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 8, 2014)

Crusader: No Remorse is Origin's On the House this month.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 6, 2014)

Ionball Ionstorm Steam key giveaway, not sure whether there's any keys left as I already have the game.

Giveaway for Chaos Domain Steam keys. http://woobox.com/kdwxdo

I'm giving away a single Steam key for Betrayer, whoever would like it, send me a pm telling me why you'd like it.  Claimed by Adol the Red.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 6, 2014)

*Plants VS Zombies: Garden Warfare (PS4)*, *Mirror's Edge (PS3)*, and *Need For Speed: Most Wanted (PS Vita)* are FREE for 2 days, starting today, on the Playstation Store!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

you want some fantastic free games? here's my one of my favorite sites:

http://rpgmaker.net/

seriously you gotta check it out


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2014)

SimCity 2000 Special Edition is Origin's free On The House game!

https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry for not updating the post everyone! 

It is now updated


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 19, 2015)

Updated Bump

For the DOS emulators, i recommend using DOS Box: http://www.dosbox.com/


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 21, 2015)

Updated bump
added Theme Hospital and Culling of the Cows


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 26, 2015)

Dang, I haven't updated this in a while, I will update after I finish posting something.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 26, 2015)

Fearless Fantasy for free here:  http://woobox.com/mrvsyz
Enter the "giveaway" and more than likely get a key sent to your email immediately. :v

Grimoire: Manastorm.  Same site, but it's not an _"enter the giveaway"_, it's a definite instant key. Shows up on the site and gets emailed to you.  http://woobox.com/skdrgz


Anomaly: Warzone Earth: Mobile Campaign (yes, Steam game) free here:  https://gamesrepublic.com/game/strategy,anomaly-warzone-earth-mobile-campaign,68.html
Click on the big green button that says "Get it for free"
Also they're giving out Anomaly 2 with any $5 purchase.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 26, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Fearless Fantasy for free here:  http://woobox.com/mrvsyz
> Enter the "giveaway" and more than likely get a key sent to your email immediately. :v
> 
> Grimoire: Manastorm.  Same site, but it's not an _"enter the giveaway"_, it's a definite instant key. Shows up on the site and gets emailed to you.  http://woobox.com/skdrgz
> ...



Thanks! Added them onto the post.

Also, post has been updated.


----------

